
Gab, the social network used by the Pittsburgh suspect, has been taken offline - trevin
https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/29/tech/gab-offline-pittsburgh/index.html
======
nabla9
If Facebook, Amazon or Google rejects customers, that's OK. Advertisers
leaving is also OK.

Just like refusing electricity, or phone service from offensive people is not
OK as long as they are not breaking the law, basic internet services should be
treated as a public utility. For example: DNS, CDN, many payment systems, etc.

Completely cutting access to these basic services should go trough legal
channels and justice system. Now it's done by companies if moral panic
increases.

------
eaandkw
It's sad that the internet went from a place you could say what ever you
wanted to a place you could say what ever you wanted so long as your tech
overlords approve of it.

Free speech has gone the way of privacy. It doesn't exist anymore.

------
onetimemanytime
I'll bite. If I own x product, Paypal for instance, shouldn't I have the right
to police who uses it? Why should a site that allows people to say "kill Jews"
use my product if I don't agree with the message?

I understand the slippery slope and maybe 100 years ago they might have banned
a site asking for women to have the right to vote; however in the end these
are _private_ companies.

